# Conseil pour l'achat d'un Apple Tv



## phillon47 (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait plusieurs mois que j'hésite à acheter un Apple Tv et devant le peu d'information concernant son remplacement éventuel je viens vers vous pour un conseil.
La question est simple : est t-il intéressant d'acheter un Apple tv maintenant ou sortira t-il prochainement un nouveau modèle (Apple TV 4 ?).
Pour info je possède un tv 4K Samsung.
Sur l'Apple store officiel le modèle d'Apple tv est t-il le A1469 3e génération, Rev A ?
Me conseillez vous d'acheter ailleurs ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## phillon47 (27 Février 2015)

Aucune réponse ?
Je n'en reviens pas de voir autant de silence autour de l'évolution de ce produit...
Apple fait un tapage incroyable autour des ces Iphone, Imac et autre Ibooks et rien pour l'évolution des ces Apple tv.
Le produit serait voué à ne plus évoluer ? 
Si cela est le cas vaut t-il mieux se diriger vers une box tv androïde ?
merci de m'apporter vos lumières ?
Phillon47


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2015)

phillon47 a dit:


> La question est simple : est t-il intéressant d'acheter un Apple tv maintenant ou sortira t-il prochainement un nouveau modèle (Apple TV 4 ?).





phillon47 a dit:


> Aucune réponse ?
> Je n'en reviens pas de voir autant de silence autour de l'évolution de ce produit...


Et te répondre quoi ?
Que personne ne sait et n'en saura rien tant que Apple ne mentionnera pas une nouvelle version, qui comme d'habitude créera la surprise ?


phillon47 a dit:


> Le produit serait voué à ne plus évoluer ?


Personne ne connait l'avenir de ce produit, seul Apple le sait.


----------



## fkcoffee (28 Février 2015)

Ah. Phillon47 j'ai acheté il y a deux mois une Apple TV. Certes il y a très peu d'informations sur ce produit qui semble être un peu le petit fardeau d'Apple ou l'extrême avant-goût d'une prochaine iTV. Pour l'instant je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse du projet imminent d'Apple, trop occupé à faire des mises à jour d'iPhone, iPad... Et à créer une montre intelligente. 
Si tu penses vouloir le meilleur d'Apple et que tu redoutes une arrivée imminente d'une Apple TV 4, attends déjà le 9 mars qui sera la prochaine keynote ou investis dans un Chromecast bien moins cher ! Même si le Chromecast n'a d'intérêt qu'avec des produits Android...


----------



## phillon47 (1 Mars 2015)

Merci fkcoffee pour ta réponse.
Tes conseils me paraissent très sensés et je compte les suivre.
Tout d'abord je vais attendre la keynote du 9 mars et si rien n'est prévu pour un nouveau Apple TV, je partirai sur un Chromecast moins cher et qui, semble t'il, est compatible désormais avec ios.

Phillon47


----------



## Tuncurry (1 Mars 2015)

La bonne question, c'est que veux tu faire avec ton appleTV ? Si c'est pour dupliquer le bureau, tu n'as besoin de rien, la TV Samsung a ce qu'il faut pour ca. Sinon, une  clé Airplay à 35€ fera aussi l'affaire


----------



## fkcoffee (1 Mars 2015)

Tout à fait compatible avec iOS oui ! Pour ma part l'Apple TV me permettait de dupliquer l'écran de mon iPad ce qui était ma principale requête ! Mais YouTube est déjà pleinement compatible avec Chromecast il me semble en effet


----------



## phillon47 (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

En fait je souhaite utiliser l'application mycanal, visualiser mes photos et vidéo familiales et dupliquer mon écran sur mon tv Samsung depuis mes ipad et iphone.
Mon tv est un Samsung 48HU7500.
Si la clé Airplay fait cela, que me conseillez-vous et est-ce mieux que la clé Chromecast ?
phillon47


----------



## phillon47 (2 Mars 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Si c'est pour dupliquer le bureau, tu n'as besoin de rien, la TV Samsung a ce qu'il faut pour ca.


J'ai essayé mais je ne vois pas comment faire apparaître le contenu de mon Ipad sur ce TV.
J'ai réussi avec YouTube mais pas avec l'App mycanal ni avec mes vidéos...
Phillon47


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2015)

phillon47 a dit:


> J'ai essayé mais je ne vois pas comment faire apparaître le contenu de mon Ipad sur ce TV.


Tu as essayé en activant la fonction Screen Mirroring sur ton TV Samsung ?

Disons qu'avec des téléphones Samsung cette fonction existe aussi et c'est ultra simple. Mais dans un iPhone, quel est l'équivalent de la fonction Screen Mirroring ?


----------



## phillon47 (2 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as essayé en activant la fonction Screen Mirroring sur ton TV Samsung ?
> 
> Disons qu'avec des téléphones Samsung cette fonction existe aussi et c'est ultra simple. Mais dans un iPhone, quel est l'équivalent de la fonction Screen Mirroring ?


J'ai bien essayé mais il semble que seule l'application YouTube soit compatible avec la fonction Screen Mirroring.
L’orque je lance l'application Mycanal, je n'ai aucun logo pour me connecter...
Phillon47


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2015)

L'application Screen Mirroring permet de voir physiquement un téléphone Samsung sur l'écran de son TV, donc de tout voir et de gérer sur grand écran. C'est comme ça que je regarde mes photos et mes vidéos avec mon S5.

Par contre, je ne connais pas la fonction à activer sur un iPhone, si tant est que cela fonctionnera ?


----------



## phillon47 (2 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> L'application Screen Mirroring permet de voir physiquement un téléphone Samsung sur l'écran de son TV, donc de tout voir et de gérer sur grand écran. C'est comme ça que je regarde mes photos et mes vidéos avec mon S5.


ça c'est génial...c'est ce que je souhaiterais faire avec mon Ipad et je n'ai pas les moyens d'investir dans une nouvelle tablette Samsung même si elle parait très simpa...
Phillon47


----------



## Nico1971 (3 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Chez Apple, seule la fonction AirPlay fonctionne depuis les "IPhone et iPad" donc le seul moyen pour reproduire (Mirroring) son iDevice sur sa TV c'est de passer par une Apple TV, en sélectionnant AirPlay -> Apple TV -> recopie vidéo depuis l'iphone ou autre.


----------



## Nico1971 (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> L'application Screen Mirroring permet de voir physiquement un téléphone Samsung sur l'écran de son TV, donc de tout voir et de gérer sur grand écran. C'est comme ça que je regarde mes photos et mes vidéos avec mon S5.
> 
> Par contre, je ne connais pas la fonction à activer sur un iPhone, si tant est que cela fonctionnera ?





phillon47 a dit:


> ça c'est génial...c'est ce que je souhaiterais faire avec mon Ipad et je n'ai pas les moyens d'investir dans une nouvelle tablette Samsung même si elle parait très simpa...
> Phillon47



Bonjour,
Chez Apple, seule la fonction AirPlay fonctionne depuis les "IPhone et iPad" donc le seul moyen pour reproduire (Mirroring) son iDevice sur sa TV c'est de passer par une Apple TV, en sélectionnant AirPlay -> Apple TV -> recopie vidéo depuis l'iphone ou autre. 
Le Mac possède par la même occasion cette fonction depuis Maverick.


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Mars 2015)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Chez Apple, seule la fonction AirPlay fonctionne depuis les "IPhone et iPad" donc le seul moyen pour reproduire (Mirroring) son iDevice sur sa TV c'est de passer par une Apple TV, en sélectionnant AirPlay -> Apple TV -> recopie vidéo depuis l'iphone ou autre.



Non, pas complétement, en fait toutes les tv dites "smart" depuis 2012 (et 2011 pour certaines marques Panasonic, Sony) ont implémenté  plutôt correctement le protocole DLNA/UPnP. Chez Samsung, il y a une couche supplémentaire et ils la nomment "All Share" mais c'est la même chose. Apple a lui en effet un systeme différent et propriétaire mais il reste compatible avec la norme DLNA pour l'envoi de medias.. Il suffit donc d'avoir la bonne app DLNA pour pouvoir envoyer du son ou des images/video dans le media player souhaité. Pour la copie du bureau, il y a des solutions sous cydia ou des trucs comme Air Server.

J'utilise pour ma part une solution maison mais on peut trouver, par exemple (liste non exhaustive) ceci :
http://www.airserver.com/
http://www.imediashare.tv/
http://www.allsharetv.com/
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/allshare-tv-media-server-smarttv/id731069922?mt=8
En gratuit, il y a imediashare sur le store ou si on cherche un catalogue de films : Flipps
etc.


----------



## phillon47 (3 Mars 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Non, en fait toutes les tv dites "smart" depuis 2012 (et 2011 pour certaines marques Panasonic, Sony) ont implémenté  plutôt correctement le protocole DLNA/UPnP. Chez Samsung, il y a une couche supplémentaire et ils la nomment "All Share" mais c'est la même chose. Apple a lui en effet un systeme différent et propriétaire mais il reste compatible avec la norme DLNA. Il suffit donc d'avoir la bonne app DLNA pour pouvoir envoyer du son ou des images/video dans le media player souhaité.
> 
> J'utilise pour ma part une solution maison mais on peut trouver, par exemple (liste non exhaustive) ceci :
> http://www.imediashare.tv/
> ...


Un grand merci Nico1971 pour tes explications hyper inintéressantes.
Je vais tester dès ce soir.
Phillon47


----------



## phillon47 (4 Mars 2015)

j'ai testé Flipps hier soir...c'est vraiment bien, cela ne permet pas de faire fonctionner Mycanal mais c'est bien...


----------



## Tuncurry (4 Mars 2015)

phillon47 a dit:


> j'ai testé Flipps hier soir...c'est vraiment bien, cela ne permet pas de faire fonctionner Mycanal mais c'est bien...



MyCanal est en portage en ce moment sur les TV connectées (Sony, Panasonic, et LG, Samsung, Philips) donc un peu de patience, sinon, tu peux passer par une Chromecast pour cette appli ou si tu as ces consoles par une xbox (one, 360). 
Sinon tu peux passer par Airserver si tu connecte ton mac en hdmi a la tv... Ensuite la tablette se connecte en AirPlay normalement (fonction désactivée sur canal)

http://www.mycanal.fr/chromecast


----------



## phillon47 (4 Mars 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> MyCanal est en portage en ce moment sur les TV connectées (Sony, Panasonic, et LG, Samsung, Philips) donc un peu de patience


Voici une excellente nouvelle.
Je vais donc attendre que cette application arrive sur le smart hub Samsung.
Phillon47


----------



## Tuncurry (4 Mars 2015)

lol. Attention, il n'y a pas de dates, ca peut donc prendre plusieurs mois. Pas d'infos précises coté Canal. On sait juste que Canal + ne fonctionne plus vraiment depuis quelques mois alors que Canalplay reste fonctionnel.
Sinon, il faut avoir des box opérateur capables de faire de la réplication DLNA avancée : quelques boites Humax, tévolution sur TNT, et quelques opérateurs : Le cube Canal, Free (mais le son passe mal en ce moment) et les décodeurs connect chez Fransat.


----------



## phillon47 (6 Mars 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Sinon, il faut avoir des box opérateur capables de faire de la réplication DLNA avancée : quelques boites Humax, tévolution sur TNT, et quelques opérateurs : Le cube Canal, Free (mais le son passe mal en ce moment) et les décodeurs connect chez Fransat.



Mon tv Samsung UE48HU7500 est équipée d'un tuner Sat "Fransat connect"... cela veut dire que l'on peut faire quelque chose avec ??? 
Phillon47


----------



## phillon47 (12 Mars 2015)

salut à tous,

Au final j'ai bien fait d'attendre...l'Apple tv est maintenant bradé à 79 € ...
A ce prix là le modèle livré est bien le A1469 3e génération, Rev A ?

Phillon47


----------

